# Gorillapod Tripods



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just ordered from Amazon the Joby Gorillapod Focus and the Ballhead X combo. I got to thinking that it could be a nice combo for my upcoming trip to Vegas as well as Chicago. I would normally take my regular Manfrotto tripod but I was looking for something a little more compact and yet allow me to be able to get some great night shots in Vegas. This also should allow me to be a little less noticeable in the places that tripods aren't allowed...at least that is my wishful thinking. 

Any of you out there used a Gorillapod? Most reviews on Amazon and B&H seemed positive.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

They sound great for wrapping around things. The only down side I've heard of is that they are a little bouncy with a heavy camera on them if you are using them as a regular tripod.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> They sound great for wrapping around things. The only down side I've heard of is that they are a little bouncy with a heavy camera on them if you are using them as a regular tripod.


I've read that as well, which concerns me a bit since I will be using it mostly for low light/night shots in Vegas, however I figure that once I set it up and let it settle and use either the timer or a remote shutter I should have much of an issue with movement. I'll be packing the regular tripod in the trunk of the car for the trip up to Vegas just in case. If the Gorillapod proves to be successful though, it will for sure be making the trip to Chicago with me.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorilla tripod was very popular 4-6 yrs back.
Fits in small places.
Not the ideal support for larger cameras but handy at times.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Got the Gorillapod Focus and the Ballhead X from Amazon today in the mail. I have not done much with it other than to take it out of the box and inspect it. I did put my 7D on it without a lens attached and it appeared to hold it with no issues. Of course it was just the body, we'll see how it goes once I throw on the 24-70mm f/2.8L since that is the heaviest lens I own at the moment. I did notice that there was more camera shake versus a normal tripod, which by the design of the Gorillapods is to be expected. It looks like for sure I will have to use the timer setting or a remote shutter release which doesn't bother me much as I usually use either even with a normal tripod. Overall I'm excited to give it a try the coming weekend.

I also picked up one of these levelers, which seems like it will be a huge help especially with the Ballhead X on the Gorillapod.









While I haven't used it much at all other than to just play around with it briefly, I must say that I really do like the movement of the Ballhead X so far. From just the 5 minutes of playtime I'm liking it even more than the current Manfrotto head that I currently use. We'll see how it goes once I get more time with it.


----------

